# Salary in Abu Dhabi need help



## cristihed

Hi All,
My name is Cristian and currently i got a job offer from a petrochemical company. Currently i have a very good job in The Netherlands and very good career opportunities over here. I have a PhD degree and 2,5 years experience in a competitor company. Couple of weeks i was invited for an interview in Abu Dhabi. At the end of the interview they offered me a job with the following:


Basic salary 15 100 Dhr
Supplemental allowance 5200 Dhr
General allowance 3200 Dhr
Accomodation 130 000 Dhr
Furniture 25 000 DHr
Free intresr car purchase loan 100000 Dhr
Subsidized Medical and Health insurance
40 days paid holiday (working days) + plane tickets
1 month salary (basic + supplemental) at the end of the year
300 kg

I am 30 years old and i am single. 

Can you please let me know if the salary is ok to have a good life standards. I will appreciate very much your remarks/suggestions. I have to decide soon therefore your help is more that welcome.

thank you for your time and consideration.

Cristian


----------



## titirangi

It is enough to live well in UAE, particularly if you live in Dubai JBR/Marina and commute. It is very different working culture than europe though so best to come take a look before making any major commitments.


----------



## JonStewart87

enjoy those 40 paid hol days!


----------



## pamela0810

cristihed said:


> Hi All,
> My name is Cristian and currently i got a job offer from a petrochemical company. Currently i have a very good job in The Netherlands and very good career opportunities over here. I have a PhD degree and 2,5 years experience in a competitor company. Couple of weeks i was invited for an interview in Abu Dhabi. At the end of the interview they offered me a job with the following:
> 
> 
> Basic salary 15 100 Dhr
> Supplemental allowance 5200 Dhr
> General allowance 3200 Dhr
> Accomodation 130 000 Dhr
> Furniture 25 000 DHr
> Free intresr car purchase loan 100000 Dhr
> Subsidized Medical and Health insurance
> 40 days paid holiday (working days) + plane tickets
> 1 month salary (basic + supplemental) at the end of the year
> 300 kg
> 
> I am 30 years old and i am single.
> 
> Can you please let me know if the salary is ok to have a good life standards. I will appreciate very much your remarks/suggestions. I have to decide soon therefore your help is more that welcome.
> 
> thank you for your time and consideration.
> 
> Cristian


What do you mean by supplemental and general allowance? Your offer looks decent enough to live a comfortable life in Abu Dhabi. 

Please bear in mind that rents and general cost of living in Abu Dhabi is higher than Dubai. A lot of people commute from Dubai to Abu Dhabi and back but I wouldn't personally recommend it because it is a stressful drive. So I would suggest finding accommodation in Abu Dhabi itself.

Good luck and wishing you all the very best!


----------



## cristihed

Hi all,
Thanks for the feedback. I am planning to live in Abu Dhabi and the company told me that 130 000 Dhr/year should be enough to find a decent accommodation for 1 person.

Please let me know your thoughts.



pamela0810 said:


> What do you mean by supplemental and general allowance? Your offer looks decent enough to live a comfortable life in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Please bear in mind that rents and general cost of living in Abu Dhabi is higher than Dubai. A lot of people commute from Dubai to Abu Dhabi and back but I wouldn't personally recommend it because it is a stressful drive. So I would suggest finding accommodation in Abu Dhabi itself.
> 
> Good luck and wishing you all the very best!


----------



## pamela0810

cristihed said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for the feedback. I am planning to live in Abu Dhabi and the company told me that 130 000 Dhr/year should be enough to find a decent accommodation for 1 person.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts.


I'd say,"Go for it!" 

You can always drive to Dubai over the weekends.....this is where all the fun people live!  

Good luck once again and keep looking out for expat meet ups on this forum. It's a great way to meet new people. I dare say that some of us are actually quite decent!


----------



## cristihed

Hey, Thanks again.
Couple of more questions:
1. there are nice studios in AB for renting? I will like to have a big nice studio in the city. As I mentioned the money for the apparment will be 130 000 Dhr/year
2. How is the price of the food? I know that the quality of the good is better compared with The Netherlands
3. how is the night life? I am not a party animal but I like to go out etc....
4. what are the prices for an internet connection/TV/phone contract etc
Thanks for all this informations 
regards,
Cris


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

Hi Cris,
1. there are nice studios in AB for renting? I will like to have a big nice studio in the city. As I mentioned the money for the apparment will be 130 000 Dhr/year : you can find great ones for 65,000 and keep the other money...tell me when u are here I will advise u about any thing u find
2. How is the price of the food? I know that the quality of the good is better compared with The Netherlands : it is cheap ... u can eat the best food here in Abu Dhabi for 3000 per month and the average for 1500
3. how is the night life? I am not a party animal but I like to go out etc....:there are bars and good places, dont worry 
4. what are the prices for an internet connection/TV/phone contract etc: you can get 8 MB+Land telephone+ TV and u can choose some special channels for 400 DHs per month


----------

